# Garage sliders



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

After 3 years of lead abatement , I finished up with this last project .This will be my shop when its cleared out .
Before :








After : I didn't use wood .


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Next project is to get some beefy electrical service out there .
I built legs on the old door before detaching it from the sliders and built the new doors on the resulting table .


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Great before and after shots.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice. Can't wait to see what comes out of it.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice stuff - didn't use wood?


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

PVC:smile:


----------

